# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  لأول مرة: معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم (مخطوط أحمد الثالث)

## عبد الله الحمراني

معرفة الصحابة 
للحافظ أبي نعيم الأصبهاني
رحمه الله تعالى
(ت: 430)
مخطوط مكتبة أحمد الثالث 
رقم الحفظ: 1/ 497
عليها تملك للشيخ ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله
صفحة التحميل
المجلد الأول
المجلد الثاني

----------


## أبوبسطام

نفع الله بك يا شيخ عبد الله وجعل الله ذلك في ميزانك يوم القيامة.

----------


## أبو عمر محمد بن إسماعيل

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط معرفة الصحابة، منسوب خطأ لابن منده، وهو لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني، مكتبة عارف حكمت، تبدأ بحرف العين.

https://ia601701.us.archive.org/24/i...mandah-rar.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة تشستربيتي

https://ia601703.us.archive.org/23/i...-noeem-rar.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوطة تشستربيتي
وقد قمتُ بقص أطراف الصور وتعديل مائلها
والحمد لله

88 ميغا

http://uppit.com/8ddfywuavrr8/m3reft...ster_beaty.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/wqoi51b1acei/m3r...ster_beaty.rar
أو
http://hry0ay6lwh.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/kjopw1ro/m...beaty.rar.html
أو
http://www.sockshare.com/file/3AC4ED98FFF35E0B

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة تشستر بيتي



ومن ثم قمتُ بتصغير الصور
وهذا هو المخطوط بعد تصغير الصور

68 ميغا

http://uppit.com/yifa9i0jbkhc/m3reft...terbeaty_s.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/at5uwpib60nc/m3r...terbeaty_s.rar
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/1t3prpqs/m...aty_s.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة مكتبة أحمد الثالث 
بعد قص أطراف الصور وتصغيرها
253 ورقة - 183 ميغا

http://uppit.com/r3t9ta4rmvrv/m3reft_a_ss7abah-abo_nu3iym_-a7md_a_thalth.rar
أو
http://w2939rndcl.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://cloudzer.net/file/o7f5vc4o
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/p36clit56p35
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/qw1knh6o/m...halth.rar.html
أو
http://www.queenshare.com/axx21uib2i...halth.rar.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/llrgi7gosl4e

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة مكتبة أحمد الثالث
بعد تصغيرها مرة أخرى

253 ورقة -142 ميغا


http://uppit.com/2zw3w6dgh855/m3reft_a_ss7abah-abo_nu3iym_-a7md_a_thalth_0.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/vvtk6byyqfrq/m3reft_a_ss7abah-abo_nu3iym_-a7md_a_thalth_0.rar
أو
http://svi237l7if.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://cloudzer.net/file/bt5mbsl1
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/qqp7xlx1b80e
أو
http://www.sockshare.com/file/9AAE90DABC058404

----------


## ابن زولاق

أين المجلد الثاني يا شيخ أحمد

----------


## أحمد البكري

> أين المجلد الثاني يا شيخ أحمد


جار العمل عليه -

وهذه روابط إضافية للمجلد 1:
http://uppit.com/rq8jx6h8mz02/m3reft...d_a_thalth.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/9yu67nqut97z/m3r...d_a_thalth.rar
أو
http://jzyvokj3ha.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/jrjobrvhenpy
أو
http://www.queenshare.com/hf9t2zzwx0...halth.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

المجلد الثاني من نسخة مكتبة أحمد الثالث
383 ورقة 
184 ميغا

تم قص أطراف الصور وتعديل مائلها وتصغيرها


http://uppit.com/9h82u1wvl4j1/m3reft..._thalth_j2.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/g5w8yacptirg/m3r..._thalth_j2.rar
أو
http://6zjz8acesf.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://cloudzer.net/file/uapvcq28
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/ulzvtoqauqta
أو
http://billionuploads.com/s1g3x9pqzqj8

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسحة مكتبة حكمت عارف

378 ورقة
128 ميغا

http://uppit.com/z1vpda5uznmo/m3reft...aref_7ekmt.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/u9klkbzjhoj0/m3r...aref_7ekmt.rar
أو
http://ipbu8cplam.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/r2qbzm4a3yqa
أو
http://www.sockshare.com/file/03E63CA96C87ED58

----------

